# debridement of nail



## bbenton03 (Jul 20, 2015)

Medicare has denied cpt 11720 for nail debridement. Any reason? Thank you in advance.


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 20, 2015)

Nail debridement is considered routine foot care, which is a non-covered service.

Medicare will cover nail debridement if certain conditions exist. What was the diagnosis?


----------



## bbenton03 (Jul 22, 2015)

It was a fingernail for ingrowing. Is it because it needs a modifier showing which finger?


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry, since I code podiatry I just assumed it was a toenail 

11720 is for 1-5 nails so they aren't looking for a finger modifier.

What's the reason for the denial? What is the medical necessity?

Edited to add: The CPT doesn't distinguish between fingernails and toenails, so Medicare wouldn't specifically know this was a fingernail. I wonder if the same guidelines apply?


----------

